# Fox 36 Setup



## Psychos (Jan 12, 2005)

Wondering what you 36 owners out there are running for air pressure...

I installed my 36 last week and have only 30 miles on it, but to get the required 38mm of sag (for FR application), I need to run ~20 psi (the manual recommends ~55 psi for a 165 lb rider). When I run it that low, the TALAS doesn't want to seem to return to full extension.

This fork is so damn smooth, I can't believe it needs much time to break in. It's my first air fork though.

Post your sag, pressure, and weight...


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Psychos said:


> Wondering what you 36 owners out there are running for air pressure...
> 
> I installed my 36 last week and have only 30 miles on it, but to get the required 38mm of sag (for FR application), I need to run ~20 psi (the manual recommends ~55 psi for a 165 lb rider). When I run it that low, the TALAS doesn't want to seem to return to full extension.
> 
> ...


running 50psi, i'm 190 total weight with pack, sag is roughly 20-25mm.(it states to run 62 PSI for 180, which i consider too high) i just came back from a ride, and considering running 40....the PSI seems a bit high on the Fox chart, or maybe the fork needs some more breaking in...


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

*guys*

read the reviews on that fork. i've been thinking about buying one. there are MANY complaints that the fork doesn't run its advertised travel.....


----------



## TC3 (Apr 22, 2004)

bullit71 said:


> read the reviews on that fork. i've been thinking about buying one. there are MANY complaints that the fork doesn't run its advertised travel.....


Maybe you can try VAN36 instead of TALAS36?
I dump my 66RC for VAN36 RC2 and never look back


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 29, 2004)

bullit71 said:


> read the reviews on that fork. i've been thinking about buying one. there are MANY complaints that the fork doesn't run its advertised travel.....


FYI: TALAS 36 really comes with 145 +/-1mm travel


----------



## drumbum (Oct 8, 2004)

Why did you post this in the Save the Trails forum?


----------

